# Confused about coated aspirin



## janni518 (Oct 13, 2008)

I have been doing a lot of searches and I keep seeing mention of using coated aspirin for various pain issues in dogs. I'm a bit confused by this because I always thought that many dogs didn't break down the coating well and often the aspirin was excreted in the stools whole. We were advised to use an occasional non-buffered aspirin but never on an empty stomach.

Have I been misinformed? This was something I was told ages ago by a vet tech.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

When I was working as a vet tech, we always told people to use Ascriptin. It is coated aspirin and it has Maalox inside so it is easier on the stomach. No matter what aspirin you give, make sure you give it with food so it is easier on the stomach. If you see dark, tarry stools, lethargy, loss of appetite or vomiting, stop the aspirin immediately and inform your vet. Do no give dogs any type of Ibuprofen or Tylenol, regular strength aspirin only. And make sure your vet knows if your dog is on aspirin therapy. Many different medications can't be given in conjunction with aspirin and if your dog needs to undergo any type of surgery, the aspirin needs to be discontinued a couple days pre and post surgery due to possible clotting issues. Hope that helped some.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great information April. Thanks


----------



## janni518 (Oct 13, 2008)

Aprilpa said:


> When I was working as a vet tech, we always told people to use Ascriptin. It is coated aspirin and it has Maalox inside so it is easier on the stomach. No matter what aspirin you give, make sure you give it with food so it is easier on the stomach. If you see dark, tarry stools, lethargy, loss of appetite or vomiting, stop the aspirin immediately and inform your vet. Do no give dogs any type of Ibuprofen or Tylenol, regular strength aspirin only. And make sure your vet knows if your dog is on aspirin therapy. Many different medications can't be given in conjunction with aspirin and if your dog needs to undergo any type of surgery, the aspirin needs to be discontinued a couple days pre and post surgery due to possible clotting issues. Hope that helped some.


That is very good advice and I will discuss it with my vet. I was told I could use the aspirin at my discretion for some issues he's had with fatty tumors and arthritis. (The tumors are badly placed and cause him some muscle discomfort.) It seemed like the least drastic of the options at the time. My goal is to get him off the aspirin if possible, but my ultimate goal is to give him good quality of life. Luckily I have a vet who is open to alternatives and willing to work with me.


----------



## jonesyboy (Sep 20, 2008)

Ascriptin is not considered a coated aspirin, it is aspirin in combination with an antacid - more like a buffered aspirin. Generally coated aspirin refers to enteric coated aspirin which is supposed to be easier on the stomach because the coating allows it to go through the stomach unchanged and disolve in the intestine. There are also some film coated aspirin products that are coated to make them easier to swallow - they are basically the same as regular aspirin and will disolve in the stomach. I work in people medicine, so in answer to the original question I don't know whether dogs should take coated aspirin or not - but it should be given with food!


----------

